# Looking for a good walleye bass net...



## bachm (Apr 5, 2006)

Any thoughts on a net for the Detroit River for walleye? I have a rubber net that I got for $5.00 at a garage sale. It's been hook free but is very shallow/bouncy. 

Like the idea of a a ranger net as they from Detroit, but have not been excited about their responses to my inquiries online.

Rubber net or more of a tournament net? Lot's of complaints online about rubber nets rotting and being bouncy, yet very hook free. Tourney style nets are easier to drag in the water but are a tad less hook free.


Thanks


----------



## GottaWanna (Oct 31, 2010)

I would reccomend a 471 ranger ruler with the new flat bottom net. I just picked one up for 50 bucks. It's nice it has the black octagon handle telescopin too. Good luck finding a net.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I can't remember the model - I just picked up a Ranger with a 48-96" telescoping handle and a 28X30 hoop ! Dick's for $56


:evilsmile


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

sfw1960 said:


> I can't remember the model - I just picked up a Ranger with a 48-96" telescoping handle and a 28X30 hoop ! Dick's for $56
> 
> 
> :evilsmile


Great net...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

6Speed said:


> Great net...


Yes it is....











I ain't playin' .......


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Most any net will work but these are great nets. The trick is getting the fish into them...LOL.

Rangers are cool but you may find them a little on the weird side of what you're used to hanging around with....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey 6????
HUH?
:lol:

I didn't get the dipped bag, which I have on my smaller net - but usually when the bite is hot, those fish figure a way to shove a barb right in a KNOT!!!!
The dip coating doesn't do much good at that point.
I usually get'M in the boat and flip the net with a pop.....DUMP!!
H00000000000000000HAH!!!!
:evilsmile


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

RANGER a great net and helps to support local business. Love the extended handle, makes it easier for the kid to net my fish .


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ranger and Cummings nets i think are Michigan products. any ways i own one of each one Cummings for salmon fishing and one ranger with the extended handle for fishing off the break wall, docks, boat, etc.... any ways great to hear about a guy that buys american made products most of all Michigan made ones. any ways thank for keeping it american made guys best of luck to all...


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

6667supersport said:


> RANGER a great net and helps to support local business. Love the extended handle, makes it easier for the kid to net my fish .


 
I also have a Ranger net. Great quality and made right in Detroit. Even has a ruler. Less than $30 bucks at Dick's. Definitely better than the cheapo's at Dunhams and Meijers.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

My other net is a Cu*m*ings also...
Not only USA made, but MICHIGAN made!

Ed Cu*m*ings Nets
P.O Box 90118
2305 Branch Rd
Flint, MI 48506 810-736-0130

If it's made here - I do my best to buy here...

6Speed - you still never explained yourself...


> Rangers are cool but you may find them a little on the weird side of what you're used to hanging around with....


What you talkin 'bout Willis??
:lol:


----------

